# R. F. Kennedy Warrnambool Chemist Dose Cup



## oz-riley (Sep 24, 2003)

This is something I just had to share with you all here.
 I specifically collect bottles, stoneware, pot lids etc from Warrnambool in Victoria Australia (my home town).

 I have been chasing a pictorial dose cup from a local Chemist R. F. Kennedy for around 10 years, I have advertised in the local newspaper on many occasions in the hope one would turn up with out any success.
 R.F Kennedy has one of the best trade marks around with a lighthouse with two ships on either side.

 There is a spectacular pot lid from this company which is one of Australiaâ€™s best and there are numerous Chemist bottles and pill jars some with and some without the lighthouse.

 Anyway back to the Dose Cup, I buy and sell on eBay and I have a saved search for 'Warrnambool' which I check almost everyday. Well you can imagine my surprise when one day about a month ago I did my usual search and a R. F . Kennedy Dose Cup popped onto my screen, I almost fell off my chair.

 It was listed as a 'Shot Glass' and it was in the USA, obviously in the wrong category and country for this item and I had to check with the seller (well beg) because their terms were 'Will Sell to the USA only', I did the I will pay with BidPay and be a good boy dance and reluctantly the sell agreed to let me bid.

 I wasted no time and put in a proxy bid of $400.00US, there was still around four days to go and after two of these had passed I was getting nervous and I upped my proxy bid to $600.00US.

 I sit here now with this Dose cup sitting among my other Kennedy bottles, the auction ended and I was the only person to bid although I did put in two bids, the auctions final price was $9.99US.
 I have a new faith in eBay, I found a bargain and what a bargain this is only the second one of these dose cups to turn up that I know of and believe me I have looked for one of these.
 Anyway after an amount of guilt fell upon me I have now sent the seller another BidPay check of $200.00US as this is what I would have paid without any hesitation and I still feel I got a Bargain.

 Always looking for good quality bottles etc from Warrnambool, let me know if you have any for sale

 Thanks 
 Chris


----------



## woody (Sep 24, 2003)

What a nice addition to your collection!
 That's great.


----------



## Saigonjoe (Jan 6, 2004)

It's wonderful stories like these that restore my faith in humanity and Ebay. Congratulations!
 Saigon Joe


----------



## ladyp3797 (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations on your find, it's a great story and how wonderful of  you to be so honest!


----------



## drjhostetters (Mar 10, 2004)

Kudos..to you my friend[]...I knew there was a reason I liked to collect "cork tops bottles"....collectors are corkers[8D]...

 Many good finds for you...


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 10, 2004)

Chris,
            Thats what i call persistence in really wanting a piece to search so long.Congrats
 and i hope you enjoy your local pieces as much as i do!

                                                                                Eddie


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 12, 2004)

Chris,
           Just wanted you to know i ran across on of those dose cups yesyerday on ebay.
 Cant remember the name on it but it was a nice piece,you may want to check it out.




                 Eddie


----------



## kumtow (May 16, 2004)

G'Day Chris,
 Wonderful story.  I have been playing on eBay for a couple of years and I must admit 99% of my dealings have been great.  Your tale really takes the cake.  I haven't thought of saving a search.  I am also after a particular bottle from my hometown, a Chapman & Jose Geraldton WA cobalt blue torpedo.  I have managed to get hold of the other blues and clear ones as well.  The Chapman & Jose is proving difficult and I have been looking and waiting for nearly 3 years.   Unfortunately, I don't live there anymore so I don't have my finger on the pulse, so to speak.   I've tracked down a few but they are either repaired, cracked or the owners will not part with them.
 One day though!!
 Alan


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Dec 30, 2010)

lucky bugger!! nice buy mate
 [align=center]  [/align]


----------

